# Discovery of Etruscan Tomb



## j d worthington (Aug 16, 2007)

Intact 2,000-year old Etruscan tomb discovered - Yahoo! News

Title: "Intact 2,000-year old Etruscan tomb discovered", from Reuters, by Deepa Babington, datelined Mon., Aug. 13, 2007.


----------



## The Ace (Aug 16, 2007)

The trouble is that we know so little about the Etruscans because they were enemies of Rome.  The Romans made a determined effort to erase them from history, so these tombs are a goldmine.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 17, 2007)

Indeed, Ace... and if we should be lucky enough to find even a handful of such, it could add _soooo_ much to our understanding of history....


----------



## Patrician (Sep 20, 2007)

I must brag a little, but Zagreb archaeological museum has the longest writing in Etruscan.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, seeing as this is one of the _mysteries of the past_ I would most like to see resolved, it's great news.


----------

